# Gender Experts/Ramzi theory were they wrong for you



## Kay0102

Been predicted a boy by Gender Experts with the attached result. From what I can tell Ramzi is very accurate and mine looks ALL boy. Were they right for you? I have sensed boy and had same pregnancy again. Feel that confident I am thinking of cancelling my private gender scan in 3 weeks lol x

https://i59.tinypic.com/1zmch6s.jpg


----------



## xSweetTartx

I sent in my scan from my son and this baby from separate emails. They guessed boy correctly with my son's so I'm hoping that means they know what they are doing.

They have predicted a girl for me and I'll be finding out on the 28th.
 



Attached Files:







genderexpertssaidgirl.JPG
File size: 327.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bobster

Sweet where did you send your scan pic too? 

Ramzi theory was right for my ds. I keep hearing of people sending their scan pics but I'm not sure where they are sending them to.


----------



## Kay0102

It's called gender experts. It's free for a general response with prediction which takes up to 7 days and $4.99 about £3 for prediction with explanation of their results in 24hrs x


----------



## bobster

Oooo thanks. I've just sent my pictures. Paid for the fast response so we'll see. Wish I'd known about this sooner!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Just remember that in the end it's all for fun. :) 
Though I will definitely have faith in them and Ramzi Theory if their guess on this baby is correct. Trying not to get my hopes up though :rofl:


----------



## bobster

They predicted me a girl too. This is interesting. I will prob send my 13 week scan pic in too! It's booked on 20th. When are your next scans?


----------



## Kay0102

I have a gender scan booked for 1st nov. Could i see your early scan bobster to compare? X


----------



## xLilypopsx

They predicted girl for me to I didn't pay express only waited 5 days thinking of sending my 13 week scan in now as I can't upload any picture on this site? Why do you think that is?


----------



## xLilypopsx

I've just sent my scan for them to predict nub theory and I paid express this time I wonder if they will still predict girl :winkwink:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I was predicted boy, its a girl.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh sounds interesting!

Only heard about this theory on here other day xx


----------



## hiphophooray

They were right for me! Predicted girl by my 7 week scan and we found out its a girl last week :D


----------



## bdb84

According to the Ramzi theory, my third should have been a boy. My ultrasound tech (with over 20 years of experience) said I was only the third patient he has ever had that the Ramzi theory was incorrect for.


----------



## bobster

Kay0102 said:


> I have a gender scan booked for 1st nov. Could i see your early scan bobster to compare? X

This is the picture I sent them. I can't open their edited version on my phone but they say the placenta is on the right but because it was abdominal they say it's on the left side.

I'm taking it with a pinch of salt as I strongly feel like it's a boy. My 13 week scan is on Tuesday 20th so I'll post a nub shot :) it's fun trying to guess.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Calitwins

Predicted 2 boys for me...and it was 2 twin boys! :)


----------



## bobster

Lilypops do you want us to guess from your 12 week scan? 

I'm having my 13 week scan tomorrow so will also send another off to them. I am nervous about the scan and hope baby is all ok.


----------



## xLilypopsx

I tried to upload our 13w scan photo but it wouldn't let me I tried loads of time. so I sent if off to gender experts and they said girl  we find out the end on November xx


----------



## bobster

Not long then! Sounds like you are having a pink one if both ramzi and nub were girly! I will try to upload my nub shot tomorrow


----------



## xLilypopsx

I have thought pink from day 1 :-D 5 weeks till we find out feels like ages away  x


----------



## sciencemomma

I paid for the rapid and they predicted Boy but the Verifi chromosomal testing that came back said Girl - its all just for fun.

However when they labeled it, it looked different than what the ultrasound doctor walked me through, so I wonder if the technique was right but their identification of what was what was off leading to it not being accurate.


----------



## salamander91

They told me it was a boy from 6,7 and 14 week scans but its a girl!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Just found out they were right for me! It's a baby girl <3


----------



## laila 44

They just predicted boy for me!!! Strange bc u feel exactly like my other 2 pregnancies and they were girls... I'll find out via blood test next week so we'll see. According to Ramzi this pic is clearly boy. It was transvaginal !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## bobster

Liala it looks girl to me if it was transvaginal. If it's abdominal it's flipped.


----------



## laila 44

bobster said:


> Liala it looks girl to me if it was transvaginal. If it's abdominal it's flipped.

That's what I thought but... Transvaginal ultrasounds are true to side once u place the pic on your belly. So if u put the scan pic on your stomach it's actually on the right side. If it's abdominal then it's mirrored so once placed on your stomach right is left and left is right if that makes sense lol. I finally understood the Ramzi theory after a Dr explained it to me.


----------



## laila 44

Kay0102 said:


> Been predicted a boy by Gender Experts with the attached result. From what I can tell Ramzi is very accurate and mine looks ALL boy. Were they right for you? I have sensed boy and had same pregnancy again. Feel that confident I am thinking of cancelling my private gender scan in 3 weeks lol x
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/1zmch6s.jpg

This pic looks totally boy to me according to the theory :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

Here is a perfect example of Transvaginal Ramzi theory

First is my son
Second is my daughter

It's easy to see that they are definitely on different sides :)
 



Attached Files:







My son.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 25









This baby.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## MissCherry15

Any one want to make a guess with mind. Abdominal. 8 weeks 4days
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-6570813842429057232.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kay0102

laila 44 said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> Been predicted a boy by Gender Experts with the attached result. From what I can tell Ramzi is very accurate and mine looks ALL boy. Were they right for you? I have sensed boy and had same pregnancy again. Feel that confident I am thinking of cancelling my private gender scan in 3 weeks lol x
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/1zmch6s.jpg
> 
> This pic looks totally boy to me according to the theory :)Click to expand...

Well despite a convincing boy by Ramzi baby is actually a girl!!! Xx


----------



## xLilypopsx

Congratulations on your :pink: bump xxx


----------



## MrsAmk

Bumping this thread! Thoughts on mine?? This is transvaginal.
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 2p days.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mum2jaydon

I sent my 8 week scan to gender experts and the predicted boy, then sent my 12week 4day and they say girl. The explanation of the change they have me was that basically the 8 week scan was too light which made it hard to see where the placenta was. My 20 weeks scan is on 5 th Jan bit thinking of booking an early one as I'm.impatient lol x


----------



## MrsAmk

mum2jaydon said:


> I sent my 8 week scan to gender experts and the predicted boy, then sent my 12week 4day and they say girl. The explanation of the change they have me was that basically the 8 week scan was too light which made it hard to see where the placenta was. My 20 weeks scan is on 5 th Jan bit thinking of booking an early one as I'm.impatient lol x

Post both of them :) Im curious what they look like.


----------



## mum2jaydon

Post both of them :) Im curious what they look like.[/QUOTE]
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1447243131987.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18









PicsArt_1444232242643.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsAmk

I'd say the 12 looks like a girl too!


----------



## mum2jaydon

I'm not getting my hopes up, I have two boys and would really love a girl for my last x


----------



## MrsAmk

I hear ya, Im hoping for the same


----------

